# Forum Members Solves Two Issues With Temporary Fix!!!



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

This is a work around to two temporary (hopefully!) issues with the board update:



retread said:


> At the end of the URL in the address bar at the top of the first page of new posts add this: &page=2 (and then change the 2 to 3, etc. to go to subsequent pages).
> 
> It may work best if you mutter to yourself "I love being an involuntary Beta tester for new, flawed software." BTW, this last paragraph was an edit, which was accomplished by using Go Advanced because that's apparently the only way to get this version to accept an edit.


Many thanks to RandyMolson and Retread. I'd insert the "bowing in praise" smiley here, but that doesn't work now either.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Great!! Many thanks.


----------

